# Funny story from my "Chicken Sitter" neighbor.



## Rebbetzin (Jan 4, 2011)

Last week whille we were in CA. My neighbor fed and watered the chickens, and even got a couple of eggs!
Yesterday I got a phone call from her saying she wanted to give me one of the eggs back.  "It won't crack! We dropped it on the floor and it still won't crack!"  I was puzzled so we met over the back fence so she could give me this strange "uncrackable" egg.

When she handed it to me I "cracked up"...  


It was one of the wooden eggs I had in the nest box to help show the new chickens were I wanted them to lay theiir eggs.

I still laugh when I think of them trying to open that egg!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 4, 2011)

That is way too funny!!!!


----------



## jeriberry (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha! thats's funny!


----------



## happyhensny (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a few wooden eggs in our boxes too.  Funny!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats funny!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 9, 2011)

Did it have dents in it?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 9, 2011)




----------

